# DroidCam Virtual Output



## dev47 (Aug 19, 2022)

dev47 submitted a new resource:

DroidCam Virtual Output - An alternative virtual output plugin



> This is an alternative virtual output plugin that connects OBS Studio with the DroidCam virtual camera drivers on Windows.
> 
> *Key differences*
> 
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## dev47 (Sep 6, 2022)

dev47 updated DroidCam Virtual Output with a new update entry:

Initial Release



> Please read the description and test everything thoroughly after installation, before using the this live.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## ASchneider (Sep 6, 2022)

Hey there! I really like the idea, thanks for sharing. This could solve many problems with apps that doesn't like the native OBS virtual camera system. I was wondering: is it possible to create virtualcameras output from a specific source or just the main output for now? Something like a filter to work as a virtuacam filter or dedicated NDI source. Thanks.


----------



## dev47 (Sep 6, 2022)

Hi, this is not possible, yet. I expect the 2 most requested features will be (a) an autostart option, and (b) a filter to only output specific sources; will look into adding these as time permits.


----------



## ASchneider (Sep 6, 2022)

Got it! That is just awesome! Glad to know that. Looking forward for those updates. Thanks!


----------



## nitchevcasseus (Sep 7, 2022)

Think i found a bug. When you change the video base and output to 1080x1920, it crashed OBS. When you toggle the output on.


----------



## dev47 (Sep 7, 2022)

@nitchevcasseus interesting - yes, I haven't tested portrait canvas sizes. Will look into it.


----------



## dev47 (Sep 9, 2022)

dev47 updated DroidCam Virtual Output with a new update entry:

0.1.2



> * Added an auto-start toggle to the menu.
> * Fixed crashes when using less-typical video sizes (ex. 9:16 portrait resolutions) in OBS.
> Note that the droidcam virtual camera drivers are still limited to the standard 640x480...1920x1080 options. Output from OBS will be scaled to fit into whichever one of these is being used by external programs.
> 
> *This release requires OBS Studio v28+*



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## ASchneider (Sep 18, 2022)

Hello @dev47 !

I just watched your interview in the NDI YouTube channel, congratulations :)

Sorry to ask: you had already told us that having a filter to output a specific source is possible but I was wondering if it would be also possible have multiple droid cameras so we can use those cameras for different apps, with different OBS sources?

There's a filter that you can do that, you can register as many virtual cams as you want but sadly it would not be updated for v28 and also it has the same problem as the native virtualcam, it doesn't work with all apps...

Thanks!


----------



## Danny Horan (Sep 19, 2022)

Heya :)

Just the sort of thing I've been looking for, and, most importantly, it functions with phone on Wifi and PC on Ethernet!
No other option I've seen has offered this ability.
Thank you for that (otherwise it'd be off for extension cords and all that, ha, why waste $ on a wifi mobo when you're gaming on a TB+ connec? lmao doesn't make sense to me... anyway)


Forgive me if I'm missing something here, I went back and browsed to plugin description here and all that sort of stuff but didn't see if mentioned anywhere

What's up with the "watermark"? it's not exactly useful with a ton of white text over the imagine
Is this some "not upgraded" thing for paid versions, or is it just something ridiculous I'm missing somewhere?
(honestly I'd never have even imagined something this insanely intense, could just use app ads or whatever, damn...)

anyway, amazing stuff, just useless with all that stuff over the camera showing in OBS (I can only presume since it's showing in OBS preview it would get sent with the rest of the data, not interested in testing it on my channel tbh)

(and yes, you may go ahead and make the old "yeah but it's 5$" argument, but then you try and survive on SSDI and be able to spare that)

Thanks for your time
Truly sorry if I missed some setting or toggle whatever and certainly intend no offense in any way at all
Cheers


----------



## Danny Horan (Sep 20, 2022)

Danny Horan said:


> Heya :)
> 
> Just the sort of thing I've been looking for, and, most importantly, it functions with phone on Wifi and PC on Ethernet!
> No other option I've seen has offered this ability.
> ...





(is there really no edit function or...? oh  I guess edit is a limited time option?)

Sorry, this was regarding the regular DroidCam plugin, somehow I kept getting linked back to here, anyway, apologies


----------



## dev47 (Sep 20, 2022)

@ASchneider -- no plans to support multiple virtual camera instances. This is something that has come up a few times in the past, but I am of the opinion that this is an extremely inefficient way to go about things. This was one of the motivations for the DroidCam OBS app (to bring 1+ phones into OBS without needing to go through multiple clients + virtual cams).


----------



## dev47 (Sep 20, 2022)

Hi @Danny Horan -- the watermark appears with HD video and can be removed with the pro upgrade. The app is free to use at 640x480 (SD). This is noted in the app store, the plugin page here on the forums, and on the app website. Please feel free reply in the correct thread here if you have any other questions: https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/droidcam-obs-camera.145220/


----------



## ASchneider (Sep 20, 2022)

dev47 said:


> @ASchneider -- no plans to support multiple virtual camera instances. This is something that has come up a few times in the past, but I am of the opinion that this is an extremely inefficient way to go about things. This was one of the motivations for the DroidCam OBS app (to bring 1+ phones into OBS without needing to go through multiple clients + virtual cams).


Hello! Thanks for the reply. I believe the idea is the opposite of that: sometimes we need to send multiple, individual sources from OBS to other services, like VDO.Ninja (direclty inside OBS), having multiple virtual camera outputs is a must... I believe that not everybody would use that but it is a really useful feature :)


----------



## hqraja (Sep 23, 2022)

Hello,

I can't seem to get this to work.

I installed the latest versions of the DroidCam Virtual Output and DroidCam Drivers on the PC, and the DroidCam OBS app on Android. I then opened the app on my phone, created a scene in OBS on my computer, added a 'Video Capture Device' source to it, and selected 'DroidCam Video' as the device, but it's stuck on 'Start DroidCam'.

Next, in OBS, I went to Tools > DroidCam Virtual Output and set it to Active, but nothing appears.

DroidCam OBS app on my phone is stuck on 'Waiting for Commection'.

What am I doing wrong? Do I also need the DroidCam PC client or the DroidCam OBS Camera plugin installed?


----------



## fedethetv (Sep 24, 2022)

Hello. Is anyone having trouble opening the Droidcam Video on VLC? I run an HTTP stream with VLC and i used to use another virtualcam plugin but obs v28 broke compatibility so i came here. But when i try to open it in vlc, the screen just stays blank.


----------



## dev47 (Sep 24, 2022)

@hqraja - the DroidCam-OBS app and this plugin are completely unrelated. I am not sure where the confusion came from, if you have any feedback on how to improve the different plugin/app descriptions please let me know. 

This plugin simply provides an alternative virtual camera for obs, to get the OBS output into 3rd party apps like Discord/Skype/Zoom etcc.
For the Droidcam-OBS app, see the Droidcam source plugin: https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/droidcam-obs-camera.145220/


----------



## dev47 (Sep 24, 2022)

@fedethetv - will double check but I believe it should work. Are you opening a capture device in VLC (Ctrl+C) ?


----------



## fedethetv (Sep 30, 2022)

@dev47 yes i am


----------



## dev47 (Oct 3, 2022)

@fedethetv sorry for the late reply here, but I did double check and VLC worked fine on my end.

Make sure that on the Open Capture Device page the "Video Size" box is either empty or you're specifying a standard video size (640×480, 960×720, 1280×720, 1920×1080). There may be other settings that are not compatible with the virtual cam.

You can also open the "Messages" windows (under Tools) and look there for what's failing and work off that.


----------



## hqraja (Oct 7, 2022)

dev47 said:


> @hqraja - the DroidCam-OBS app and this plugin are completely unrelated. I am not sure where the confusion came from, if you have any feedback on how to improve the different plugin/app descriptions please let me know.
> 
> This plugin simply provides an alternative virtual camera for obs, to get the OBS output into 3rd party apps like Discord/Skype/Zoom etcc.
> For the Droidcam-OBS app, see the Droidcam source plugin: https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/droidcam-obs-camera.145220/


Thank you for the clarification. Yes, it'll be great to add to this one's description that it's meant to only allow you to setup an alternative virtual camera, and does not include the ability to bring a phone's camera feed into OBS. That'll help avoid any such confusion for others like me. :)


----------



## c0d33ngr (Dec 31, 2022)

dev47 said:


> dev47 updated DroidCam Virtual Output with a new update entry:
> 
> Initial Release
> 
> ...



Season greetings to you. It's cool you made alternative solution for Windows users to use OBS studio with WhatsApp. 

I'm having issue in setting up it on a Windows 10 PC to mirror the screen on WhatsApp call but it not displaying the screen but rather my face. Photos below


----------



## dev47 (Dec 31, 2022)

Hi - You seem to be in Studio Mode and the desktop capture is in your Preview. The main Program output is what's captured, so you need to transition the Preview into the Program.

You can also just disable Studio Mode to make it simpler to manage the stream.


----------



## c0d33ngr (Jan 3, 2023)

dev47 said:


> Hi - You seem to be in Studio Mode and the desktop capture is in your Preview. The main Program output is what's captured, so you need to transition the Preview into the Program.
> 
> You can also just disable Studio Mode to make it simpler to manage the stream.


Wow... I wasn't expecting your swift response. Thank you, I'll do so.
It's actually my first time of using OBS studio for screen recording


----------



## c0d33ngr (Jan 4, 2023)

dev47 said:


> Hi - You seem to be in Studio Mode and the desktop capture is in your Preview. The main Program output is what's captured, so you need to transition the Preview into the Program.
> 
> You can also just disable Studio Mode to make it simpler to manage the stream.


Hi, I was able to setup it up thanks to your help but when I wanted to use my PC camera on my browser, it still shows Droidcam which I was done with after doing a tutorial via WhatsApp.

I checked camera settings in my chrome browser, it's set to droidcam which I later changed to my PC camera. After closing my browser to try again, same issue occurred - it still point to Droidcam which is blank with white display instructing to start Droidcam

I'll be grateful if you could point me to a direction


----------



## dev47 (Jan 4, 2023)

Did you activate the DroidCam Output? In the OBS menu bar, under Tools -> DroidCam Virtual Out, tick  "Activate" to start the webcam.


----------



## c0d33ngr (Jan 5, 2023)

dev47 said:


> Did you activate the DroidCam Output? In the OBS menu bar, under Tools -> DroidCam Virtual Out, tick  "Activate" to start the webcam.


Hello sir - I've already setup it thanks to your help earlier.

The issue I was talking about is the change that occur *after* using it on my PC

My Windows camera app capture me as usual but on browser it uses Droidcam as camera visual output even after changing the camera settings in browser, to point to my internal HP camera and not Droidcam.

In the third photo below I was suppose to be able to see my face and not Droidcam


----------



## dev47 (Jan 5, 2023)

@c0d33ngr -- I'm pretty sure each website lets you select the webcam on their own. The one in the settings (your first screenshot) is just the "default one.

On  webcamtests.com, are you not seeing the webcam selection drop-down before starting the test?
Like this:


----------

